# Zahlen an einen Integer-Wert anhängen (nicht addieren!)



## alphaChill (3. Okt 2007)

Moin,

folgendes:



> int z = 3;
> int u = 4;
> int k = z+u;
> System.out.println(k);



"k" wäre dann 7 ...  ich hätte aber gern, dass 34 rauskommt, also dass die 4 einfach nur an die 3 dran gehängt wird...
Gibt es da 'ne passende Methode / Befehl ?


----------



## Roar (3. Okt 2007)

z*10+u ?


----------



## Guest (3. Okt 2007)

```
k = Integer.valueOf(String.format("%d%d", z, u)); // wenn u negativ, NumberFormatException!
```


----------



## tuxedo (3. Okt 2007)

Oder ganz naiv:


```
Sysout.out.println(z+""+u);
```

- Alex


----------



## alphaChill (3. Okt 2007)

Ich möchte ggf. doch noch mit k weiterarbeiten, daher ist, die Lösung von Gast bzw. Roar ganz praktisch, danke!


----------



## Mr. P (3. Okt 2007)

du könntest aba auch 


```
int z = 3;
int u = 4;
String isjaegalwiedudennennst = z+u+"";
int k = Integer.parseInt(isjaegalwiedudennennst);
System.out.println(k);
```
[/code]


----------



## Jango (3. Okt 2007)

...und da kommt 7 raus. Ich glaube, so wollte er es nicht.  :wink:


----------



## Mr. P (4. Okt 2007)

achja stimmt

ich meinte natürlich:


```
int z = 3;
int u = 4;
String isjaegalwiedudennennst = z+""+u;
int k = Integer.parseInt(isjaegalwiedudennennst);
System.out.println(k);
```


----------

